# 2.6.8.1-nitro1 "The kernel with hair on its balls"

## seppe

Here is the new nitro-sources for the 2.6.8.1 kernel!

Applied patches:

```

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase7.I

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

sched-adjust-p4gain

hard_swappiness1.diff

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2

defaultcfq.diff

config_hz.diff

1g_lowmem_i386.diff

kiflush1.diff

token-thrashing-control.patch

__cleanup_transaction-latency-fix.patch

filemap_sync-latency-fix.patch

jbd-recovery-latency-fix.patch

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch

kjournald-smp-latency-fix.patch

prune_dcache-latency-fix.patch

slab-latency-fix.patch

truncate_inode_pages-latency-fix.patch

unmap_vmas-smp-latency-fix.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

patch-i386-irq_enable_spinlocks2

patch-ool-spinlocks

BadRAM-2.6.5.2.patch.bz2

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch

preempt-timing-2.6.8-rc1

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r4-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406.bz2

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc4-nitro1.diff

2.6.8.1-nitro1-write-barriers

2.6.8-rc1-reiser4.diff.bz2

2.6.8-rc4-nitro1-reiser4-fix.diff

nforce2-ioapic-rd-2.6.5.patch

nforce2-idleC1halt-rd-2.6.5.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2

```

Download

ebuild at http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro1/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r1.ebuild

bz2 at http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro1/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro1.bz2

Changes:

- applies on 2.6.8.1

- updated CK patches

- lufs is back

- win4lin is out (will be back soon)

- nforce2 fixes

- acpi is out (will be back soon)

Aims:

- optimize kernel for desktop use

- keep latency as low as possible

- include popular patches like lirc, win4lin, supermount, vesafb, gensplash, reiser4, acpi, lufs, ...

I know, the reiser4 patch is outdated but it's not an easy job to fix the failed hunks  :Sad: 

Any help is always welcome, just go to #nitro-sources at irc.freenode.net

Good luck and have fun!

----------

## Plastic

Great work! Nitro has replaced love on my system.

----------

## thedumbkid

thanks seppe!

was just about to apply write-barrier to 2.6.8 nitro

might as well grab this instead

----------

## chucksaysword

I get 

```
if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.8-nitro1; fi
```

 after compiling. Makefile reports 

```
VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 8

EXTRAVERSION = -nitro1

NAME=The kernel with hair on its balls
```

Is there something wrong with the kernel numbering or is it getting too late?

----------

## Moloch

Does this happen to have the barrier patches? I noticed somethings look like they could be it, just under a differnet name.

----------

## Martigen

I'm probably wrong since you've managed to apply them, but I thought the nforce2 patches were now mainstream? I've certainly experienced no more lockups after enabling halt for the last few kernel versions now.

----------

## petrjanda

Ok, this was my first 2.6.8 series emerge, however, I used to have a nice bootsplash image in framebuffer in the console, now it's just black (without any picture in the background),  how do I fix that? (vesagb option in the kernel is set to 1024x768@75 and framebuffer is compile in the kernel as well)

----------

## Pink

 *Martigen wrote:*   

> I'm probably wrong since you've managed to apply them, but I thought the nforce2 patches were now mainstream? I've certainly experienced no more lockups after enabling halt for the last few kernel versions now.

 

I'm also confused by this as the patches (and looking at the code they are the original patches) were fixes for nforce problems that were fixed some months ago and are now standard in the mainstream kernels.

Just for interest, applying the patches doesn't mean a lot, you can apply a lot of patches with no rejects, it doesn't actually mean the kernel is altered or the patch does anything.

However, if I am wrong (and it is more than likely I am) can someone explain it to me please, I am certainly no nforce guru.

Much appreciated   :Very Happy: 

----------

## petrjanda

Back to 2.6.7-ck5.

I dont know whether it is a 2.6.8 overall issue, or just the patchset issue, it made my system unstable. ie: opening files in mplayer would freeze the system.

----------

## charlieg

Running very smoothly here.  Nothing more to report, Cap'n.   :Cool: 

----------

## luisfeser

I have a little problem.

When i boot, lilo say:

"you passed an undefined mode number:

Press <return> to see modes or <space> to continue"

I press space and during two seconds the fonts are big and ugly, and after it become well as always.

It only happens with nitro sources, i think it is for the vesafb patch.

I put 1024x768@85 in kernel, but with the default values it fails too.

This is my lilo options:

```
lba32

disk=/dev/sda

   bios=0x80

boot="/dev/sda"

install=/boot/boot-bmp.b

#install=/boot/boot.b

bitmap=/boot/handy_128bis.bmp

   bmp-colors=38,68,53,112,38,25  # text color

   bmp-table=114p,347p,2,7        # label position on the screen p=pixel

   bmp-timer=470p,336p,25,0,11    # timer position on the screen p=pixel

map=/boot/map

prompt

timeout="50"

default=gentoo_268.1-n1

other=/dev/sda1

   label="WindowsXP"

image="/boot/kernel-2.6.8.1-nitro1"

   label="gentoo_268.1-n1"

   root=/dev/sda7

   #vga=030C

   vga=0x318

   #vga=791

   #vga=0164

   #vga=a

   read-only

   #append="video=vesafb:scrollback:128K,ywrap,mtrr"

        append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr"
```

The comment values are because i have been trying, but doesnt work  :Sad: 

Any idea???

Thanks, sorry about my english and great work seppe

----------

## petrjanda

that vga line is not needed anymore, comment it and then it will work.

----------

## Moloch

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> Does this happen to have the barrier patches? I noticed somethings look like they could be it, just under a differnet name.

 

```
2.6.8.1-nitro1-write-barriers
```

Gah, sorry. It was 2 am, when reading that.

----------

## Martigen

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

>  *Martigen wrote:*   I'm probably wrong since you've managed to apply them, but I thought the nforce2 patches were now mainstream? I've certainly experienced no more lockups after enabling halt for the last few kernel versions now. 
> 
> I'm also confused by this as the patches (and looking at the code they are the original patches) were fixes for nforce problems that were fixed some months ago and are now standard in the mainstream kernels.
> 
> 

 

Just to check I thought I'd see if my kernel (2.6.8-rc4-nitro1, which doesn't from my knowledge include the nforce2 fixes) reported anything regarding C1 Halt fixups:

```
root@agamemnon / # dmesg |grep C1

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

```

This would seem to imply that, indeed, the nforce fixes are mainstream (or at least apart of the CK patchset Nitro is based on).

----------

## Zordas

Just tried the nitro sources for the first time and I'm getting this error during the compile.

```
make[1]: `arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      drivers/video/fbmem.o

In file included from drivers/video/fbmem.c:39:

include/video/vesa.h:22: error: field `regs' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/fbmem.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

I have an Nvidia FX5200 video card and a NFORCE3-250GB chipset.  Any help would be appriciated since my kernel needs more hair on its balls (er..  I mean faster kernel)   :Laughing: 

----------

## DaMouse

meh, I've ported Reiser4 before, next time I get some spare minutes I'll hack you one up seppe

Gouranga

-DaMouse

----------

## Martigen

Just to reply to myself, since this is clearly the done thing, further on nforce2 fixups:

* It is mainstream, and can be found in arch/i386/pci/fixup.c

* This is, after seeing the code and remembering a discussion months ago on the topic, the preferred method over the 'ioapic' and 'c1halt' patches.

So Seppe, a request: drop the nforce2 patches please  :Smile: 

Great patchset btw, moved over to nitro from xx and love.

----------

## luisfeser

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> that vga line is not needed anymore, uncomment it and then it will work.

 

thanks, now works well  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

all works fine on my toshiba m30-801.

----------

## Raistlin

<ot sorry="yes"> i was offline for some days (due to a storm   :Rolling Eyes:   ) and what see my tired eyes: is it a new kernel naming scheme? or could anybody explain to me what the 1 after the 8 in 2.6.8.1 should mean?

</ot>

cheers, raist.  :Wink: 

----------

## luqas

2.6.8 had a serious nfs bug, so they fixed it and just named the new version 2.6.8.1.

----------

## AustrianCoder

I added nitro-sources to portage of gentoo.de, they should be ready via rsync in about 20 minutes, because the rsync server updates with the cvs very 30 minutes.

You only need to add 

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

into your /etc/make.conf.

WebCVS: http://www.gentoo.de/viewcvs/gentoo-x86/

----------

## Pink

 *AustrianCoder wrote:*   

> I added nitro-sources to portage of gentoo.de, they should be ready via rsync in about 20 minutes, because the rsync server updates with the cvs very 30 minutes.
> 
> You only need to add 
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"
> ...

 

Thanks very much   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

i'm thinking about a rss system for the new version of nitro-sources...bad idea?

----------

## AustrianCoder

Other mehtode to get the ebuilds fomr gentoo.de:

1. echo "app-portage/gentoolkit-dev ~ARCH" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

ARCH... set your arch.

2. emerge gentoolkit-dev

3. /etc/gensync/gentoo-de.syncsource:

id="gentoo-de"

description="gentoo.de Portage Overlay"

rsync="rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/gentoo-de-ebuilds"

// !!! set overlay for your needs !!!!

overlay="/root/overlay/"

4. run gensync gentoo-de

You have now the portage from gentoo.de in the overlay dir.

Also run this command to update the portage.

----------

## tomm1111

wow...nice work!

----------

## butters

Hey, I'm trying to get cpufreqd working with my Pentium M (Enhanced Speedstep) .  I enabled both governors (performance and powersave) and the Enhanced Speedstep support as modules,  and even tried enabling the /proc/cpufreq legacy support.  When I start cpufreqd, I get:

 * CPUFreq support has not been compiled into the kernel

The problem is I don't have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq or /proc/cpufreq on my system, and I don't know why.

Shouldn't the kernel be doing this for me?

----------

## WaVeX

Trying to compile svgalib will fail with this kernel. Something about svgalib_helper error. Just thought I let you know.

----------

## koara

Anyone using write barriers with this new build? I tried them with 2.6.8-nitro1 and they didn't work.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *koara wrote:*   

> Anyone using write barriers with this new build? I tried them with 2.6.8-nitro1 and they didn't work.

 

Seppe forgot to put them in at first. He uploaded a patch to put them in, look around in the kernel's thread.

----------

## scaba

 *butters wrote:*   

> Hey, I'm trying to get cpufreqd working with my Pentium M (Enhanced Speedstep) .  I enabled both governors (performance and powersave) and the Enhanced Speedstep support as modules [...]

 

i had to compile the acpi/cpufreq stuff right into the kernel. it wouldn't work otherwise. you might want to give this a try.

----------

## Meqif

May I suggest the cddvd-cmdfilter-drop patch? According to this PickledOnion's post, Con made it to solve that cdrecord problem everyone using kernel >=2.6.8-rc4 has. It applied cleanly in this kernel.  :Smile: 

Sorry for my bad english  :Razz: 

----------

## Moloch

 *koara wrote:*   

> Anyone using write barriers with this new build? I tried them with 2.6.8-nitro1 and they didn't work.

 

dmesg

```
reiserfs: enabling write barrier flush mode
```

fstab

```
/dev/hde3               /               reiserfs        noatime,barrier=flush
```

2.6.8.1-nitro1

----------

## black hole sun

Hmm...when I run this kernel with 4k stacks I get OOPS: Kernel couldn't handle paging request (or something like that) when I compile anything.

Disabled 4k stacks and it runs stable now.

Anyone else have that problem? Maybe just my machine...

----------

## IamtheOne

There is a new official reiser4 kernel patch at http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.08.13/, it still doesn't merge cleanly against 2.6.8.1...

And as always, there is http://www.namesys.com/auto-snapshots/ for the most recent kernel patches.

----------

## seppe

the next nitro already contains reiser4, will be released soon

----------

## psylence

lirc patch seems busted:

```

  CC [M]  drivers/char/lirc/lirc_dev.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.o

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c: In function `add_to_buf_pcf8574':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:137: error: structure has no member named `c'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c: In function `add_to_buf_haup':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:170: error: structure has no member named `c'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c: In function `add_to_buf_pixelview':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:203: error: structure has no member named `c'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:212: error: invalid type argument of `unary *'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:212: error: `b' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:212: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:212: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c: In function `add_to_buf_pv951':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:223: error: structure has no member named `c'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c: In function `add_to_buf_knc1':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:248: error: structure has no member named `c'

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/lirc] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

If I remove lirc_i2c it compiles cleanly

edit: fixing the lines referencing 'c' in the ir struct to 'client' instead fixes those, and the line w/the 'b' undeclared can be commented out, I don't even see what it does...  It builds after these changes, whether or not it works, well, i'll post in a few minutes.  :Smile: 

Looks like the patch applied incorrectly for the lirc stuff, weird stuff in that code that doesn't make sense and would not compile.

edit 2: Yeah, fixing those lines makes it work, though just as poorly as it does in all the other patches  :Sad: 

----------

## galah

Everything working for me bar USB which is a pain. Fast kernel sep.

g

----------

